# Great local bands.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys, thought I would make a quick post about the bands I use most of the time. I know the regulars on here will already know this, but thought it would be good for new people looking for some easy to get flatbands. Just about any big box store exercise bands will work as long as there are a latex product (usually will say on the box) I love these ones, they are GoodLife fitness brand. I've shot a lot of different slingshot rubbers and keep going back to these. They shoot so well and I can pick them up 15 min from my house. These shoot really fast and have an amazing long stretch factor. I hope this helps someone looking to try flatbands.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. Always looking to try new stuff. The black and gray ones look good for hunting. I don’t like going into the woods with bright yellow bands. lol


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Always looking to try new stuff. The black and gray ones look good for hunting. I don't like going into the woods with bright yellow bands. lol


Yes I typically use the black ones for my hunting setups. The black are the thickest, red is the thinnest. But if you want crazy power, The red ones doubled cut .75" to .625" with 10" active length. With a 55" draw will send a 11mm steel at right around 325 FPS.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Great advice for this newcomer. Thanks.
What store do you get them at and in what department?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

M Mars said:


> Great advice for this newcomer. Thanks.
> What store do you get them at and in what department?


I'm in Canada, so I get these at Canadian tire. But Walmart would also have there brand of them (gold gym or everlast). I've tried most over the years and they all seem pretty much the same. As long as they don't say LATEX FREE. And there typically in the gym equipment/workout dept. when I first got into Flatband slingshots, Everyone was using Thera band gold, which is pretty expensive here so I used these instead. At the time I never had a chrony, so I never really new how well they did. After a few years I ordered some tbg expecting this amazing upgrade. Haha man was I disappointed.

I should clarify.... Thera band is great.... just not any better


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I don't shoot a lot of flat bands but when I do I buy them locally. I like a resistance band called Series 8. I pick them up at the Five Below Store. I like the black (the heaviest). You have to be careful though because they make a non latex version.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Thanks for the information. I don't shoot a lot of flat bands but when I do I buy them locally. I like a resistance band called Series 8. I pick them up at the Five Below Store. I like the black (the heaviest). You have to be careful though because they make a non latex version.


Your welcome. Ya I've done that before. Bought some quick one time on vacation at a discount store. Cut a band set and man the stretch felt bad. Yup the back of the box said. Latex free lol


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I use SPRI bands. They are cheap and available at my local Wally World. I am still perfecting my band cutting technique No big deal if I mess up a cut.

I prefer the gray ones. Single bands for indoors, double for outdoors. I tie #64 rubber bands to them to make loops for my Alley Cat, Torque, and Mini Taurus looped tuber.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> I use SPRI bands. They are cheap and available at my local Wally World. I am still perfecting my band cutting technique No big deal if I mess up a cut.
> I prefer the gray ones. Single bands for indoors, double for outdoors. I tie #64 rubber bands to them to make loops for my Alley Cat, Torque, and Mini Taurus looped tuber.


That's a great idea with the #64's as loops! I never thought of that. Going to have to try that one out. Thanks.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Thanks for the information. I don't shoot a lot of flat bands but when I do I buy them locally. I like a resistance band called Series 8. I pick them up at the Five Below Store. I like the black (the heaviest). You have to be careful though because they make a non latex version.


I saw those at the 5 below store but didn't buy any. Having heard a good review I'll check them out


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Those are the kinds of bands I use as well.


----------

